# Η παράσταση είναι sold-out



## BrokenHeart (Oct 7, 2014)

Καλή μου κυρία Μαλβίνα,

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη σχέση μου. Τα έχω εδώ και λίγους μήνες με ένα γλυκό και ευγενικό παλικάρι. Είναι ψηλός, όμορφος, τρυφερός και πολύ προστατευτικός απέναντί μου. Είμαι βέβαιη πως είναι το ιδανικό μου ταίρι. Αλλά, δεν θα το πιστέψετε κυρία Μαλβίνα μου: έχει ένα κόλλημα με την ελληνική γλώσσα. Διαβάζει πολύ, συζητάει στο Ίντερνετ, κι όλο με αυτά ασχολείται. Παραπονιέται συνέχεια ότι δεν προσέχουμε τη γλώσσα μας κι όλο έρχεται και με βομβαρδίζει με ερωτήσεις. 

Προχτές, ας πούμε, μου πέταξε μια ερώτηση που με άφησε άναυδη: «Γιατί, κορίτσι μου, το τσίρκο που το λέγαμε τόσα χρόνια Τσίρκο του Ήλιου ξαφνικά μας το διαφημίζουνε ως Σιρκ ντυ Σολέιγ;». Τι να του απαντούσα, εγώ η καημένη, κυρία Μαλβίνα μου; Πού να ξέρω εγώ από τέτοια; Μουγκάθηκα και δεν είπα τίποτα.

Χτες πάλι, ήρθε φουριόζος με άλλη ερώτηση: «Τι θα πει, κουκλίτσα μου, ότι έγινε σολντ-άουτ μια παράσταση;». «Ότι πουλήθηκαν όλα τα εισιτήρια, γλυκούλη μου, ότι δεν έχει άλλα». «Δηλαδή ότι ξεπουλήθηκαν;». «Μα, ναι. Κι αν δεν πρόλαβες να μας βγάλεις, πάει, τη χάσαμε». «Και τότε, μωρή, γιατί δεν το λέμε έτσι;». «Μα πώς να το πούμε, γατουλίνο μου; Να πούμε ότι η παράσταση *ξεπουλήθηκε*; Ότι είναι *ξεπουλημένη*; Δε σου φαίνεται λίγο τραβηγμένο;». Εκεί είναι που θύμωσε ο γλυκός μου, και τσαντισμένος με παράτησε, βρόντηξε την πόρτα πίσω του και πήγε να παίξει μπάσκετ με τους φίλους του. Κι έμεινα εγώ μπουκάλα, Σαββατόβραδο, με τη γλωσσική απορία να με βουρλίζει.

Κυρία Μαλβίνα μου, SOS. Η σχέση μου κινδυνεύει και μόνο εσείς μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε. Βρείτε μια καλή ιδέα. Τι να του απαντήσω; Σκεφτείτε και πείτε μου χωρίς καθυστέρηση, σας παρακαλώ.

Ραγισμένη Καρδιά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2014)

Μια και δεν έχουμε Μαλβίνα σε αυτό το μαγαζί, να σε καλωσορίσω εγώ, Ραγισμένη Καρδιά, και να χαιρετίσω με την ευκαιρία και τη μεγαλοθυμία της ελληνικής γλώσσας που κάνει σκέτες ραγισμένες τις σπασμένες αγγλικές καρδιές (και άρα, προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα επανασυγκόλλησης, επισκευής και επιστροφής στην κατάσταση _ante_).

Στα ελληνικά, λέμε παλαιόθεν ότι *τα εισιτήρια* *εξαντλήθηκαν*, αδιάφορο αν πρόκειται για παράσταση ή για ματσάρα του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ. Ομολογώ βέβαια ότι δεν έχω ακούσει για παράσταση που εξαντλήθηκε (έχω ακούσει φυσικά για θεατές που εξαντλήθηκε η υπομονή τους σε μια παράσταση). Αλλά έτσι είναι οι όψεις και τα χούγια της κάθε γλώσσας. Ότι δεν λένε με τον ίδιο τρόπο και με αντίστοιχες λέξεις τα ίδια πράγματα.

Και ευτυχώς, θα έλεγα. Διαφορετικά, ποια μοίρα βάσκανη θα μας περίμενε εμάς τους μεταφραστές και, ακόμη χειρότερα, τις σπασμένες καρδιές;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 7, 2014)

:lol::lol::up:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα, BrokenHeart. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μερικές φορές η οικονομία της αγγλικής γλώσσας γίνεται φοβερά ελκυστική. Δηλαδή, συγκρίνοντας το «sold-out» με το «τα εισιτήρια εξαντλήθηκαν» ή «τα εισιτήρια έχουν εξαντληθεί», ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά  είναι συντριπτικά σε βάρος της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Επειδή όμως, όπως σωστά παρατήρησες, δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε ταμπέλα «Ξεπουλήθηκε», η χρήση του αγγλικού γίνεται ξαφνικά πολύ ελκυστική.

Πάντως, για να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου για το Σιρκ ντυ Σολέιγ, παρατηρούμε ότι με αμετάφραστο τον τίτλο του εμφανίζεται και στα αγγλικά. Δεν το μεταφράζουν σε Circus of the Sun ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Άρα λογικό είναι και στα ελληνικά να εμφανίζεται αμετάφραστο ή απλώς να προστίθεται μέσα σε παρένθεση η μετάφραση για να πληροφορείται το κοινό τι σημαίνει αυτό το όνομα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα, Ραγισμένη, καλωσήρθες.

Να πεις στον καλό σου ότι υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ (αυτό εδώ) όπου συχνάζουν βαρεμένοι σαν ελόγου του και, αν θέλει, να έρχεται εδώ να βγάζει τον καημό του και να μην ταλαιπωρεί τη σχέση σας. Να το ψάξεις, βέβαια, μήπως χρησιμοποιεί τα γλωσσικά σας μικροκαβγαδάκια για να ξεπορτίζει και να τρέχει στα μπάσκετ. Την επόμενη φορά που θα σου πει «Εγώ φεύγω, πάω για μπάσκετ», να του πεις κι εσύ: «Γιατί, χρυσούλη μου, “μπάσκετ”; Σου πέφτει βαριά η “καλαθοσφαίριση”;» Και ν' αφήσει αυτά που ξέρει.

Όσο για την παράσταση, «ξεπούλησε». Το λέμε, αμετάβατο, για εμπόρους (παράδειγμα Μπαμπινιώτη: «μόλις ξεπουλήσουν οι πλανόδιοι, μαζεύονται στο καφενεδάκι της γειτονιάς»), ας το πούμε και για παραστάσεις. Είναι μια μικρή απόσταση, ίσως όχι ασφαλείας, από τον αγγλισμό της ξεπουλημένης παράστασης.

Και το Τσίρκο, «Σιρκ ντι Σολέιγ», μια χαρά, ιδίως με την απλοποίηση.


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2014)

Μάλλον το πιο ευρηματικό πρώτο μήνυμα που έχω δει. Καλώς ήρθες Ραγισμένη!


----------



## Themis (Oct 7, 2014)

_Η παράσταση είναι πλήρης_, προφανώς από το _η αίθουσα είναι πλήρης_. Αν μου πείτε ότι το ονειρεύτηκα, θα μου ραγίσετε κι εμένα την καρδιά. Π.χ. "Η παράσταση της Τρίτης είναι πλήρης, έχει μόνο την Τετάρτη και την Πέμπτη".


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2014)

Καλώς μάς βρήκες. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό που με το καλημέρα χαρακτηρίζεις το είδος μας ως "κολλημένους με την γλώσσα". Προτιμώ το "γλωσσοπερίεργος" (γλωσσογκαγκά, στην αργκό). Πες στο παλικάρι σου ότι μπορεί να βγάλει το άχτι του εδώ μέσα, ελεύθερα. Κι αν είναι αρκετά βιτσιόζος, μπορεί να δοκιμάσει κι άλλους γλωσσικούς ιντερνετότοπους. Ο Σαραντάκος είναι αρκετά hardcore και θα τον λατρέψει. Αν θέλει να παίξει γλωσσικά μπουκέτα υπάρχει και η γλωσσική ενότητα του phorum.gr, αλλά εκεί μπορεί και να τον δαγκώσουν.

Όπως και να 'χει, ελπίζω οι αποπάνω να σε βοήθησαν αρκούντως.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2014)

H παράσταση ξεπούλησε. 22 χαρακτήρες με κενά και σημεία στίξης. 
The performance is sold out. 28 χαρακτήρες. 
Τα εισιτήρια ξεπούλησαν. 24 χαρακτήρες
The tickets are sold out. 25 χαρακτήρες. 
Ξεπούλησε. 10 χαρακτήρες. 

Όντως, η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει οικονομία. -4 και -1 οικονομία. 

Για να δούμε παραλλαγές:
It's sold out. 14 χαρακτήρες. 
Είναι κομπλέ. 13 χαρακτήρες. 
Είναι πλήρης. 
It's full. 10 χαρακτήρες.
ΟΚ, εδώ έχουμε οικονομία +3.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
Παλιοχαρακτήρες, όλοι τους. 

Πάντως, την έχω βαρεθεί πια αυτή τη θρυλική οικονομία χαρακτήρων. Λες και θα μας φορολογήσουνε τα γράμματα ή τις ανάσες.
Και πριν μου φέρετε αντιρρήσεις, θυμηθείτε ότι όλη μέρα αυτό κάνω στη δουλειά, κόβω χαρακτήρες να χωρέσουν. Και κίνηση.

What becomes of the brokenhearted - Jimmy Ruffin






What becomes of the brokenhearted
Who had love that's now departed?
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Help me...

How can you mend a broken heart - Al Green






Show must go on, even when it's sold out. There's still the aisles and rafters to pack. 

Φίσκα είμαστε απόψε, βλέπω. Καρφίτσα δεν πέφτει. Μαγικό χαρτάκι ούτε για δείγμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

...
Τα εισιτήρια έγιναν ανάρπαστα. 

Τωώρα εισιτήρια; Να 'ταν κι άλλα...


----------

